

Vegas Consumer Electronics Show lights up strip clubs - jasonabelli
http://travel.usatoday.com/destinations/dispatches/post/2012/01/vegas-consumer-electronics-show-lights-up-strip-clubs/600437/1

======
jasonabelli
I never realized the far reaching economic implications the CES truly has! LOL

